# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  My love, My life . . .

## waffa

You have always been there
When I needed someone,
When I needed a friend.
When I made a mistake,
You always let it slide,
As if you didn't take notice of it.
Every time I went astray,
You were always there,
Waiting for me,
Knowing,
Just somehow knowing,
I would come back to you
Once more.
I don't know how I can thank you
Or love you enough
For all you've done for me,
For all the love you've given me,
While expecting nothing in return.
Your patience with me has been so great,
Probably greater than
It ever should have been.
But am I ever glad,
Ever so glad,
Because even though it took me so long
To realize that you are
My only one.
There's nothing I'd much rather do than
Share my life with you . . .  4 some one ......... :whistle;

----------


## sweetnsexy

aww sho shweet...

----------


## waffa

thnkz alot sweet n SEXy 
keep posting ve fun

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> You have always been there
> When I needed someone,
> When I needed a friend.
> When I made a mistake,
> You always let it slide,
> As if you didn't take notice of it.
> Every time I went astray,
> You were always there,
> Waiting for me,
> ...


Awww...really sweet sharing  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

sweeto but i knw its 4 some one ....guess

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i no kis ke liye hai.. :bg: jiske liye hai usne is poetry ka reply kia hai yahan :whistle;

----------


## waffa

ok tell me iuss nai pehle reply main koi emotion use kia hai kay nahe like  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

ok tell me iuss nai pehle reply main koi emotion use kia hai kay nahe like  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya :P

----------


## waffa

ok i knw lollzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe :blush:

----------


## waffa

:givefl; .............. :wis;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:givefl;  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

it is sooooooooooo sweet!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## waffa

thnkz alot tisha 

n sweeto ji :blush: :up;

----------


## TISHA

but u wrote it 4 who waffa

----------


## Gkfocus

okay okay  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> but u wrote it 4 who waffa


Hmm... :blush:

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by TISHA @ Sat Jan 14, 2006 9:55 pm
> 
> but u wrote it 4 who waffa
> 
> 
> Hmm... :blush:



hahahah ......... :up;  :Big Grin:  aray bata kiun nahe rahe darti ho kia kisi say :wis;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi main kio daro :whistle;

----------


## manni9

ehhem eheem  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aapko kya howa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

right question from wrong person dobara kerte hain :Big Grin: 
aap ko kya huwa  :Stick Out Tongue:  ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mujhe...? mujhe kuch howa hai kya :whistle;

----------


## manni9

dono ke kisko kya huwa m confused  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To confuse hi raho to acha hai :P

----------


## manni9

nahi na meri confusion door kero na -----  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Woh kaise karoon?  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

aakhir kya baath hea jo ittni poetry ho rahi hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Itne BHOLE bhi nahi ho aap...samajhdaar ho :P

----------


## manni9

wah kabhi kehti ho bonga hoon kabhi samajhdar m again Confused  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Bonge to aap kabhi kabhi hote ho  :Stick Out Tongue:  leiken i think aise maslo mein aapka dimagh kaafi chalta hai :bg:

----------


## manni9

tou samajh lo ke abhi bhi kabhi kabhi hea  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Acha...to phir rehne do :P

----------


## manni9

kyun yeh kya baat huwi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aapko nahi pata ke YEH KYA BAAT howi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

yeh hi tou sub ko maloom hea siwae bechare Manni ke  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Haaan...MANNI jee to bechare hain...  :Big Grin:  islie to kuch samjhte nahi  :Big Grin:  lol aur na hi koi samjhae gha :P

----------


## manni9

hmmm not so fast shayed wafa jee hi kuch bata dain humain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pooch lena US se... :whistle;

----------


## manni9

pooch loon ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha... :blush:

----------


## manni9

ab tum kyun sharma rahi ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Waise hi... :whistle; ghalat click ho gaya lollllz

----------


## manni9

wah kiti ajeeb si gulti hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lOlzzz pata hai :P

----------


## manni9

hmmmm, tou jaan boojh ker ki thi yeh galati  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

aham aham kon kar raha hai gulti janab hume b tu bataye

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi to  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

aray kia nahe tu koi baat nahe na batao gi

----------


## manni9

ahem ahem me ker raha hoon kya keron gala kharab hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol manni  :Big Grin:  ghala kharab nahi tabiyat kharab lag rahi hai apki  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

aray mani aap ko aram karna chahie na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

----------


## waffa

so strange na uss ki tabyut harab hai aur aap smile day rahe hoo??????????

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Uski tabyiat kharab nahi hai...main keh rahi hoona :P

----------


## waffa

aray kya yaar confuse kar dya aap nai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

4get it

----------


## waffa

sweeto dont say that word 4 me ok

----------


## ghaffar

oh dear

its nice and touchy, keep it up

----------


## waffa

thnkZ buddy

----------


## samshaansari

Nice wafffaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

aray thnkz man

----------


## INFATUATED

good i like it keep it up....

----------


## INFATUATED

good i like it keep it up....

----------


## waffa

thnkz i ll

----------


## MuslimWays.com

sweet

----------


## leoiswatchingu

quite Good yaar Bravo

----------


## waffa

thnkz alot muslim ways n leo dear

----------


## sneha

awwwww so sweet sharin

----------


## waffa

thnkz hunniiiii

----------

